# IPTV for Tivo - Ever?



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Looks like Dominion Sky Angel is ending it's DBS affiliation with Dish (according to the letter from Dominion because Dish would not work out a favorable new contract) and is moving it's programming to an IPTV box. So I just thought I'd ask if there is the slightest reasonable chance that Tivo will ever work with/ or as a subscription based IPTV box any time soon?

That said, a lot of people are switching to GloryStar which is a Free To Air bunch of Christian programming on Galaxy25R (I think), except as far as I know Tivo is not exactly so FTA friendly. Looks like I'm back to the old VCR and manual recording if I go that route as well. 

And yea, I know there are some alternatives to going VCR. Still I'm just hooked on Tivo as I know it, EPG & all.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

In theory, a Series 1/2 will work with an IPTV box much like a satellite box. TiVo does try to support full service IPTV providers, but
being it is a niche service, I don't thin they will be so fast in supporting it. You could try to ask for a lineup though.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

In what way does Tivo support full service IPTV?

This would be a paid service with a well known box provider but I'm not certain of the name by official channels, only that some have speculated as to whether the box would be locked so that only the contracted content provider's offerings can be viewed and perhaps nothing else.

I was on the verge of switching out my 540 & S2DT for S3 or Tivo HD until I learned they don't work with DBS. And now that SA is going IPTV I'm still clear as mud where that leaves us. Without getting into subscription details unless asked let's just say the additional cost of the IPTV is high enough so that I wouldn't be able to ALSO carry cable or DBS plus Tivo fees. And then there's the local channels facet to consider, which the IPTV service won't carry.

Worse yet, we don't even have a firm cutoff date. Only that by March 31 SA DBS will be no more.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Well for the FTA box they sell those with integrated DVRs too but I'm sure it'll feel archaic compared to what you are used to now. I had a S2 paired with my FTA box for a while but it was all manual recordings and was generally a pain as I didn't have a lineup.

It'll be interesting to see if their IPTV solution would work with Tivo. I played with ITVN who is anther IPTV provider and there is just no way it would play nice with Tivo. The problem is that is doesn't work like a cable or satellite box. There is no 'dump to live'.

You select what you want to watch (usually by drilling through a bazillion menus) and 'then' the stream starts. It doesn't provide any content when idle. Very little of it was 'on demand'. You simple joined the show wherever it's at.

Are they doing anything for the lifetime subscribers at SA?


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Just got my official letter today and there is not one word about any actual consideration to lifetime subscribers, which has more than a few people "unhappy" to put it in mild terms.

They might have knocked $50 off of buying the new box outright, which is free anyway if you commit to 18 months of service.

In fact the wording of the letter is constructed to convey that SA no longer exists as of 3/31 and that Dominion IPTV is a totally new entity. Keep in mind that they tried IPTV in Canada and that is now out of business.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Knowing dish I bet they add the channels to their family package. SA subs are a great opportunity for Dish to step up. The equipment is already there, pointed at their satellite...


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVo supports "Full service" IPTV (as in cable like services such as U-verse and Qwest Choice), much like cable with box only. The only issue would be lineup and IR codes.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I don't think we'll know until the boxes start showing up to new subscribers who report back but rumor is it's a NeuLion. From the sounds of it the EPG won't an option.

Now this brings up an interesting issue! Say I only had S2DT receivers. Now that SA DBS is going bye bye and I were to switch to IPTV or FTA my Tivo becomes worthless, even as an OTA tuner (since it doesn't have one). I am on the 2nd year of a 3 year Tivo commitment. So I would either have to eat the early term cost or shell out for an S3 and at least use it for OTA.

A perfect case against getting locked into terms even when you have absolutely no intention of dropping service at the time. You really never do know what can happen beyond your control.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can at least manually set recordings and use timers on the IPTV or FTA receiver.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Personally I think you're giving the IPTV box too much credit...

U-Verse and Qwest's sservices aren't true IPTV. For both you have to be on their systems (ATT DSL for U-Verse and VDSL for Qwest). You can't plug either box into your cable connection and watch TV.

from their FAQ:
_Unfortunately, the Sky Angel IPTV set-top box is not compatible with third-party devices such as TIVO and other DVR systems._

I guess we won't know until someone takes the plunge and writes up a review.


----------



## gc2196 (Jul 19, 2004)

Check out zap2it.com - Sky Angel IPTV channels are now listed. Could TiVo be next?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes. If Zap2It lists it, TiVo will be able to have the guide for it, likely as a cable provider.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone here have this SkyAngel IPTV service? Does it go to 'live' like a normal cable box or do you have to start the stream via the guide / menus? I'm betting on the latter which pretty much kills it for Tivo use beyond manual recordings.


----------



## gc2196 (Jul 19, 2004)

Shawn95GT said:


> Anyone here have this SkyAngel IPTV service? Does it go to 'live' like a normal cable box or do you have to start the stream via the guide / menus? I'm betting on the latter which pretty much kills it for Tivo use beyond manual recordings.


Starts at a menu, then to the guide then to the stream. You'd have to be on a channel before TiVo would likey work. It's possible you could be on the EPG, since while on the EPG, a 3 digit channel number can be entered and it will take you to the TV program, not move the guide.


----------



## gc2196 (Jul 19, 2004)

Check out the Satellite Brand Box in the setup when Satellite is selected. Now there's a new one called TRANSVIDEO which is what NeuLion IPTV uses for their services, KyLin, Sky Angel, etc.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Assuming that would work for a generally accurate EPG wouldn't you still have a problem with the Ir blaster codes for the SA box? Well I guess the only way to know is for a subscriber to give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## gc2196 (Jul 19, 2004)

I have it and have programmed my TiVo for Sky Angel and it works great. Some issues I'm trying to get through still but now I have a detailed guide, pause, record etc. Whatever TiVo can do for cable, it works generally the same way for Sky Angel. You have to choose Satellite when setting up and their you'll see Sky Angel and the box name is TRANSVIDEO. 

Finally.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice! so the IPTV box boots, you tune to a channel and the tivo can run with it from there?


----------



## gc2196 (Jul 19, 2004)

Shawn95GT said:


> Very nice! so the IPTV box boots, you tune to a channel and the tivo can run with it from there?


Yes, you can use the TiVo remote from the EPG and a program. I have mine connected with local Comcast so I can press the Enter/Last button to go between either service with one button press. I love being able to pause and record the Family Package now.

You have to make sure thought that you keep your Sky Angel box on the EPG or a program in order for TiVo to "tune" to a channel, but that's typical of a digital box. The difference is that the Sky Angel service goes to the Main Menu page and stays there, the TiVo box can't send a signal to change the channel while the screen is on the Main Menu. No biggie though, but I'm sure there will be a time when I forget to turn the box on.

What I love already is I can go online to Tivo.com and link my box with my account and program Sky Angel programs via the computer.

2196


----------



## dlmerchant (Feb 15, 2004)

Guys,

TiVo already supports IPTV today! The Amazon Unbox service is IPTV Video on demand. This is vitually identical to how Verizon FiOS works, as they use IPTV for VoD and QAM for Broadcast channels. It also also utilized for YouTube.

Dave


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

dlmerchant said:


> Guys,
> 
> TiVo already supports IPTV today! The Amazon Unbox service is IPTV Video on demand. This is vitually identical to how Verizon FiOS works, as they use IPTV for VoD and QAM for Broadcast channels. It also also utilized for YouTube.
> 
> Dave


The OP was looking for support for Sky Angel.

What does Youtube or Unbox have to do with Sky Angel...? Unless you are claiming Sky Angel content is available via unbox?


----------



## acvthree (Jan 17, 2004)

>>>is the slightest reasonable chance that Tivo will ever work with/ or as a subscription based IPTV box 

The OP used Sky Angel as one example, but his question was more open ended than that.

Al


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Amazon and Youtube are a different sort of thing than real IPTV, they are Web based internet TV.

The thread here, is for TiVo to control box based IPTV services, or be the box for a box based IPTV services. 

As it stands, the Series 2s can control most IPTV boxes (TiVo supporting guide data for that IPTV service is another matter though). I believe the HD models could support box based IPTV services, by being the box itself.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

dlmerchant said:


> Guys,
> 
> TiVo already supports IPTV today! The Amazon Unbox service is IPTV Video on demand. This is vitually identical to how Verizon FiOS works, as they use IPTV for VoD and QAM for Broadcast channels. It also also utilized for YouTube.
> 
> Dave


I dont think either amazon or youtube is exactly what most think of when they say iptv. (since there's no "official definition"

Iptv like skydominion or verizon's VOD is streaming. I think that's what most think of.

Amazon for sure is still copying files down to the tivo.

UNbox I'm not sure about- but i think it's more of a copy then a stream (could be wrong)- i think the difference between that and unbox is that youtube is mpeg4 and unbox is still mpeg2.


----------

